# Post equipment deals



## Send0 (Nov 21, 2021)

This thread will be for people to post up good deals on equipment; used or new doesn't matter.

I'll get the ball rolling









						Scratch and Dent - Safety Squat Olympic Bar | v2 - FINAL SALE
					

The Titan Safety Squat Olympic Bar is the safe way to max out your squats and progress your workout to more weight.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

Good idea!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

I got an email from EliteFTS.

Bands are 40% off. Stock up!!!


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This thread will be for people to post up good deals on equipment; used or new doesn't matter.
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling
> 
> ...


i stg you're a rep for that bar at this point 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

I had considered getting this, instead of my two standalone Titan pulley towers. This is pretty nice for someone with space constraint issues.

This is between $350-400 off right now. I recommend maxing out the stacks and ordering the dual 225lb stacks.









						Free-Standing F9 Fold-Away Functional Trainer
					

A full-body functional trainer that brings club quality strength training into the home. The Free-Standing F9's fold-away design fits in a corner for a smaller footprint than systems with far fewer exercise options. Features: Two independent adjustable swivel pulleys with 17 low-to-high...




					www.torquefitness.com


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a bunch of Olympic 45s I need to get rid of bought when covid shut everything down. Located south bay area. I think 700lbs total or around there. All but 2 are matching pair one might be a 35 I have to go look. PM if interested. Cash or possibly willing to trade depending on what you have.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 23, 2021)

Coop of Garage Gym Reviews has compiled a very comprehensive list of deals on equipment: https://www.garagegymreviews.com/black-friday-fitness-equipment-deals


----------



## Tazz (Nov 23, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I have a bunch of Olympic 45s I need to get rid of bought when covid shut everything down. Located south bay area. I think 700lbs total or around there. All but 2 are matching pair one might be a 35 I have to go look. PM if interested. Cash or possibly willing to trade depending on what you have.



You can rid those super quick on Facebook marketplace easyyyy, people are looking for those at a discount


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Tazz said:


> You can rid those super quick on Facebook marketplace easyyyy, people are looking for those at a discount


Never used Facebook Market good looking out


----------



## Tazz (Nov 23, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Never used Facebook Market good looking out



Or even on an app “Offerup”, people are looking for those left and right.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

I have this bar and I love it. It gives a great stretch when doing bench. Flip it over the other way and you have a built in press board. Use it for bend over rows to get extra ROM. It's a great bar, especially at this discounted price. 

It's only $169 during black Friday. I think normally it's $200









						Multi-Grip Camber Bar
					

The Titan Fitness Multi-Grip Camber Bar allows athletes to take their workout to the next level!




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

Ive never used this, but I've wanted it for a while and now it's on sale. I like the adjustability for the price point. I think I'm going to start measuring I'm my gym and see if I can make room and justify the purchase.









						Chest Supported Adjustable Row Bench
					

Strengthen and define your back muscles with the Adjustable Chest Supported Row Bench.




					bit.ly


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 27, 2021)

I’ve got an old Nebula bench that is fairly similar in design. Hardest row variation I’ve ever done.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I have this bar and I love it. It gives a great stretch when doing bench. Flip it over the other way and you have a built in press board. Use it for bend over rows to get extra ROM. It's a great bar, especially at this discounted price.
> 
> It's only $169 during black Friday. I think normally it's $200
> 
> ...


Titan's camber bar is on sale for the rest of the month... $30 off plus free shipping. I love this bar... get one and you will too









						Multi-Grip Camber Bar
					

The Titan Fitness Multi-Grip Camber Bar allows athletes to take their workout to the next level!




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Yano (Dec 7, 2021)

I know a few of you guys have been talking about these and wanting one , don't know any thing about this company or the quality of it's gear , came across this last night and saved the page due to the price , might be a steal , might be a well polished turd. 








						Pendulum Squat
					

Buy Pendulum Squat for Sale at Ntaifitness Largest Online Selection of Plate Loaded Leg Machines, Shop Now & Save Money!



					www.fitness-china.com


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have this bench, currently on sale for $100 off. It is basically a variation of the rep fitness AB-5000 zero gap bench, and it is nearly a 100% exact clone of the Rogue AB-3 adjustable bench.

I love this bench far more than I thought I would. I highly recommend it for anyone in the market for a new adjustable incline/decline bench.









						Max Adjustable FID Bench
					

The best adjustable bench to achieve all your fitness goals. The Max Adjustable FID Bench allows for 70 custom positions targeting any muscle you want. Get free shipping on all orders.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow!! SSB for only $195. There's only one of these for sale at this price. Grab it ASAP if you're in the market









						Scratch and Dent - Safety Squat Olympic Bar | v2 - FINAL SALE
					

The Titan Safety Squat Olympic Bar is the safe way to max out your squats and progress your workout to more weight.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2021)

Good looking out, @Send0 . Thats a steal fer the safety squat bar.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Good looking out, @Send0 . Thats a steal fer the safety squat bar.


Right? That's $105 off of the normal price. Free shipping too!


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Wow!! SSB for only $195. There's only one of these for sale at this price. Grab it ASAP if you're in the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still shillin that bar


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> still shillin that bar


It's a great bar. I'm going to post it up anytime I see it going for a sick price. 😁


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2022)

$100 off Titan T2 Rack, today only!!!!









						T-2 Series Power Rack
					

The T-2 Series Power Rack is a lite power rack for elite level athletes. It's offered in 71 and 83-in tall models. Free shipping.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Yano (Jan 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> $100 off Titan T2 Rack, today only!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to pick one of these up last year , had it ordered for 3 months and kept being told it was on hold , finally went and got the monster lite from rogue. If they have them in stock  this is a great home rack for an awesome price , there are some nice add ons for it too.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes it's the Titan SSB again. Open box, but new, item. Only $195... which is $105 off!









						Scratch and Dent - Safety Squat Olympic Bar | v2 - FINAL SALE
					

The Titan Safety Squat Olympic Bar is the safe way to max out your squats and progress your workout to more weight.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This thread will be for people to post up good deals on equipment; used or new doesn't matter.
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> Wow!! SSB for only $195. There's only one of these for sale at this price. Grab it ASAP if you're in the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> Yes it's the Titan SSB again. Open box, but new, item. Only $195... which is $105 off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems to be one of those things that's always on "sale" and actually just costs $195.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> seems to be one of those things that's always on "sale" and actually just costs $195.


I sense some snide in your post, but whatever.

Anyone who shops equipment knows it's rarely truly on sale, because it is a top seller. Most of the time when I post it up, there is one single open box bar they have for sale at that price.

Titan has raised the price on this bar 3 times in the last year. It's pretty rare you will ever find it below $250, let alone $195.

Edit: I just looked at the open box item I posted earlier this morning has been sold. As you can see, when this comes up it doesn't last. That's why I post it up for anyone else in the market for an SSB.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 9, 2022)

https://sport.woot.com/offers/powerblock-elite-usa-stage-1-2-or-3z?ref=w_gw_dd_5
		

90 lb powerblocks for $577 with free shipping if your a prime member.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 9, 2022)

quackattack said:


> https://sport.woot.com/offers/powerblock-elite-usa-stage-1-2-or-3z?ref=w_gw_dd_5
> 
> 
> 90 lb powerblocks for $577 with free shipping if your a prime member.


That is a smokin deal.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 9, 2022)

quackattack said:


> https://sport.woot.com/offers/powerblock-elite-usa-stage-1-2-or-3z?ref=w_gw_dd_5
> 
> 
> 90 lb powerblocks for $577 with free shipping if your a prime member.


I have these there nice it’s  also the smaller options so doing shoulder presses and stuff you can get that full stretch. I looked at the bow flew ones even tho there faster to change the weight there also really big.


----------

